
An Ad Upstart Forces Google to Open Up a Little - jwecker
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/02/26/business/media/26adco.html?ex=1330146000&#38;en=90f49a17f2ed1e45&#38;ei=5090&#38;partner=rssuserland&#38;emc=rss
======
brett
Could provide a small counterpoint to pg's post-Kiko claim that, "The best
solution for most startup founders would probably be to stay out of Google's
way." (<http://paulgraham.infogami.com/blog/kiko>)

Interesting that where Google proves to be kind of soft is the product that
actually creates all their revenue. Complacency as the market leader? Just a
blip like the Google rep suggested?

------
drop19
This article gave me a lot of encouragement and heart, because they are based
in New York and because they are out-hacking large, established players.

I agree with what Paul et al have written about the importance of being in a
startup hub, but this article makes me think that if you are targeting a
particular industry (like advertising), you might be able to find success by
locating yourself wherever those industries are concentrated. Not as good as
being in a hub, but an option for people who find themselves elsewhere.

It's also a perfect example of a small (comparatively tiny Quigo) company
flying under large behemoths (Google and Yahoo) by being open, agile, and
transparent.

